# Bubbles in the water column



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Aside from turning off the CO2 for a couple hours, is there any way to edit out bubbles in the water column?

I'm going to be taking pictures of my tank soon, and I'd like to know the answer to this question before I start taking pictures

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Large water change (90% or so) would probably help. That is... if your water source is bubble free


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

What about taking pictures soon after the lights are turned on for the day?

I'm not using a CO2 mister/diffuser so most of my bubbles come from oxygen the plants are releasing. My tank is free of bubbles for a while (don't know how long exactly... 30 minutes? 1 hour? 2?) after I turn on the lights. If you are using a CO2 mister, you could probably turn it off right before you turn on the lights and you should have a little while without bubbles -- CO2 bubbles, especially small ones, get absorbed in the water very quickly (on the order of seconds, not even minutes). If your plants aren't producing O2 bubbles yet and you don't have a constant stream of CO2 bubbles your tank should be pretty much bubble free.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Man, I remember the time when we would not even consider taking a pic of the tank until the plants were pearling......now I sound old.


----------



## Sorab (Apr 25, 2007)

Spot healing or clone stamp in photoshop works okay if there are not too many.


----------

